# 2017 grizzly tracker jon boat



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS GRIZZLY JON BOAT BY TRACKER IS AN AWESOME BOAT WITH N ELECTRIC ANCHOR,TROLLING MOTOR, PUSH POLE/MANUAL POWER POLE, 2020 F50 YAMAHA TILLER HANDLE ELECTRIC START MOTOR WITH 4 HOURS ON IT STILL UNDER WARRANTY BATTREY GAS TANK BILGE PUMP HURRY CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS $12,900.00

361-758-2140 WORK

361-229-5402 CELL

[email protected]:texasflag


----------

